# Case Officers in Delhi (PMVs)



## starfish (May 15, 2012)

Hi, 

My (Indian) fiance and I lodged our PMV application just over 16 weeks ago (23rd January) at the Australian High Commission in New Delhi and we still haven't heard anything. We were told we would be allocated a Case Officer within 12 weeks, but there's just been cold, dark nothingness.

I know processing times for partner visas have increased and I'm just wondering if anyone else is experiencing similar delays.

The silence is killing us, 

Thanks.


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> My (Indian) fiance and I lodged our PMV application just over 16 weeks ago (23rd January) at the Australian High Commission in New Delhi and we still haven't heard anything. We were told we would be allocated a Case Officer within 12 weeks, but there's just been cold, dark nothingness.
> 
> ...


Same period of time and same silence, different countries! I wish, most of all, that there could be some level of updated information. But we wait too.
Have to just hang on and be hopeful that we do not miss the quota or that we are next in line. 
If it were not our lives we are discussing, it would be easy, wouldn't it?


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

*Hello*

Hello Starfish

Any updates on this ??????? I am from India too...

Thanks,....


----------



## starfish (May 15, 2012)

*Lost email...*

Hi ebinmoothedam,

I finally got hold of the High Commission in Delhi (via email), and they informed me that they had sent an email to my agent back in March. Our agent claims not to have received the email, so we're trying to move forward from this point after a couple of months waiting around for no reason. Needless to say, very exasperating.

Now that we have a case officer (Yashpal Singh) things seem to be moving faster and he's very quick to respond to our emails.

Our agent said that he's having trouble getting answers to his emails from the Delhi Commission and there are quite a few clients who are waiting on Case Officers to be allocated.

So I guess the advice is, if in doubt, keep sending emails to Delhi until you get an answer.

Good luck!



ebinmoothedam said:


> Hello Starfish
> 
> Any updates on this ??????? I am from India too...
> 
> Thanks,....


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear Starfish

Thanks for the quick response.

I am applying for pmv soon. My girl and her dad is visiting my parents for the first time in August and going to spend a week here...I already met her once in Bali and we spend some time knowing each other..anyways...I am always worried about the processing delays in application as the application is submitted in New Delhi and I believe it will be the typical Indian scenario with things getting delayed ? I was denied a tourist visa few months back and none of my emails were given a response so I gave up sending emails.. its good that your co is a really nice person and is making things go faster.

Also, you mentioned about agent... I plan to go with VFS as they have tie up with Australian Immi.... did you go with another agent ?

There are few more concerns I have , but I would not want to share them public here...but would like to message or email you private..but I do not see the option.

thanks again.

ebin


----------



## starfish (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

I would recommend getting an agent *based in Australia* - We haven't had any success with those based in India. I'm sure you understand why. Migration agents are expensive but my feeling is that they are worth it because this is a complicated visa, made more complicated by the fact that you're applying in India.

VFS is not a migration agent - they are essentially a courier service employed by varying governments. A migration agent will give you personalised, detailed advice and help you prepare your application.

Tourist visas work differently to partner visas. You are able to engage with a Case Officer for partner visas, and provide additional information, appeal the decision etc. Tourist visas are a simple approve or denial - you have no right of appeal and are not entitled to appeal or discuss the refusal.

Things do get delayed in India, but it can happen anywhere. The hardest thing for most people applying in India is getting your Police Clearance Certificates (this was a nightmare for us as well). So start early!

Not sure about private messaging - I think you have to post 5 times and be upgraded to an active member to qualify. I would suggest getting an agent, or going for a consultation and reading all the paperwork very very carefully on the Immi website.



ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear Starfish
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response Starfish



starfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would recommend getting an agent *based in Australia* - We haven't had any success with those based in India. I'm sure you understand why. Migration agents are expensive but my feeling is that they are worth it because this is a complicated visa, made more complicated by the fact that you're applying in India.


Since I am the applicant and I am an Indian, I will be applying in India. My partner will be filling the forms and sending it to me by post. I am not sure how I can use a migration agent in Australia to help me here in India



> VFS is not a migration agent - they are essentially a courier service employed by varying governments. A migration agent will give you personalised, detailed advice and help you prepare your application.


Yes, my mistake. I know this and I plan to use VFS to send the documents so that it will be safe. Just to have a little more peace of mind.



> Tourist visas work differently to partner visas. You are able to engage with a Case Officer for partner visas, and provide additional information, appeal the decision etc. Tourist visas are a simple approve or denial - you have no right of appeal and are not entitled to appeal or discuss the refusal.


Yes, you are right. I was denied a tourist visa and I had no option for any appeal. Considering about partner visa, I assume I get an official email ID and a contact number of the Case Officer ? and also they speak good English because I can only speak English and my local language. I do not speak Hindi.



> Things do get delayed in India, but it can happen anywhere. The hardest thing for most people applying in India is getting your Police Clearance Certificates (this was a nightmare for us as well). So start early!


Yes, PCC is a pain. But some where else I read that the date on PCC certificate will be put as the entry date on the visa. I am not very sure about this. But I know I will be starting this procedure soon. Also I plan to take medicals only when the CO asks me to.



> Not sure about private messaging - I think you have to post 5 times and be upgraded to an active member to qualify. I would suggest getting an agent, or going for a consultation and reading all the paperwork very very carefully on the Immi website.


Private messaging is disabled on your email. I can send messages to others. Anyways I really appreciate your effort and time spend on replying to my questions.

Ebin


----------



## starfish (May 15, 2012)

Hi, 

- You can both use the Australian agent. They will assist you both, but will meet with your fiancée if you are in India and they are in Australia. This is quite normal. 
- Definitely use VFS! You are absolutely correct. 
- They speak good English and everything will be conducted in English. It's fine if you don't speak Hindi. My fiancé has the same issue because he's Telugu. 
- Yes, wait to do the medicals. There's a new system whereby you get a number, and that number can be entered by the doctor into a system so they lodge your medical details online and you never see them. This is different from the old "don't open the envelope" technique and means the results are available to the case officer within 48 hours. 
- It's 5 posts, I just looked it up. Then you can private message.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Starfish. Send you a private message.


----------



## MeShetty (Jul 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> Hi ebinmoothedam,
> 
> I finally got hold of the High Commission in Delhi (via email), and they informed me that they had sent an email to my agent back in March. Our agent claims not to have received the email, so we're trying to move forward from this point after a couple of months waiting around for no reason. Needless to say, very exasperating.
> 
> ...


Hi Starfish,

I too am planning to apply for a PMV some time very soon, needed a few clarifications from you. 
1. What documents did u submit in support of ur relation with your fiance? apart from photographs and mails, what other documents need to be submitted.
2. Is it a mandate that, while applying for the visa itself, we need to tel about the prospective marriage date?
3.How time altogether did it take for you to get your visa, right from when you submitted your application.
4.Did you do the visa processing through some consultancy or on your own?

:-( :-( Im sorry for asking you so many questions.... 
hoping to hear from you soon


----------



## ip_28 (Oct 23, 2012)

The reviews I got from Indian agents is really really bad.. and most of them seem to be fraud. Are the austrailan counterparts good? Do they help Indians for all their visa queries? If you are aware about any of reliable agencies please let me know


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey all,

The CO contacted me finally today ! It was a surprise call from him while I was in the office. The call went for like 30 minutes and he wanted to know how my relationship started. He wanted to know about the dates and I couldnt recollect them. I was in a shock that the CO has called for an interview and I wasnt prepared. Anyways I went ahead with it.

He basically wanted me to explain everything about my relationship. I met my fiance face to face in Indonesia and he wanted me to explain about it too. He also aksed me about my previous tourist visa being rejected and why I didnt mention anything about my fiance in the first tourist visa. He also wanted to know why we have decided to get married in Australia. He then wanted me to give the contact numbers of my fiance and he did interview her on the same day !!!! He asked her about questions like why she thinks this relationship will workout and how can she prove that the relationship is genuine and stuff.

He wanted me to sent him documents that proves I am in communication with her since 2009. I can send him copies of my email, but i am not sure about phone calls and skype logs. Also he mentioned the following :

_Questions from Form 47SP
Complete the below mentioned questions of the Form 47SP carefully, as these were not completed in your application. Do not answer these questions with 'not applicable' or 'N/A'. You are required to provide only the requested pages and not the entire form. All the pages should be signed and dated (self attested) by you.

(a) question 81 (clearly mentioning 'have never travelled outside India' OR your foreign trip details)

(b) question 82 . Please take the time to answer this question carefully and include:
o the periods you have lived in India as well as other countries till date
o countries in which you have lived for 12 months in total during the last 10 years. For example, if you lived in another country for six months, then returned to India, then went back to that country for another six months, include the periods lived in that country.
o every country in which you have lived for the entire 10 year period.
_
I have "lived" in Indonesia other than my country and I lived in Indonesia for 2 weeks. This was clearely mentioned in the application. I really dont know why he wants me to send it again.

Well I believe I have answered all the questions and like he mentioned he sent me the email with the HAP ID.

Hope the medicals will go good and they dont put any issues. I believe I am a healthy person with occassional fever and headaches.

Thank you all


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Ebinmoothedam
Congrats....finally you have contacted by your CO.


----------



## superman89 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year. 
Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need? 
In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto? 
It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.
At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?
Any hints will be appreciated. 
Thank you so much!
Sm


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

indu said:


> Hi Ebinmoothedam
> Congrats....finally you have contacted by your CO.


Yes finally some one contacted. Asked me to send additional documents and medical check. I also applied for a tourist visa. Hope they approve it. Bit anxious.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

superman89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
> Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year.
> Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need?


I assume you are going for onshore partner visa. you can get all the details from the immi website -->

for a start ->  onsite partner visa 



> In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto?
> It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.


hint - check immi site --> immi site 


> At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?


Not sure , but check immi site ?


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi ebin
Have u applied ur visitor visa after partner visa?


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

yes I did.


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

Ebin
Do you have any idea about final assessment of a case
by AHC New Delhi?
I mean how much time they will take for this?


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

They said its gonna take atleast 7 months from the date of lodgement. I assume may be 3 months for the final assessment.

Did you try applying tourist visa ?


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

Ebin
Its going to be six months on Nov 11 and hopefully the decision will be made in the end of this month or in the next month .I have not try for visitor visa.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

ok... so even I think you should hear the good news from them in another one month.


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh no another one month....its killing me...


----------



## Bawa22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi 
Do u got ur visa..? We got the same CO and its been 8months now it's just killing me..


----------



## indu (Sep 30, 2012)

*hi*

yes i got visa on 4th of Dec. after six and half months....now i m in Australia ...happy


----------



## Bawa22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gr8..Happy for u.But don't know Wtz happening wth us been 8months and still waiting.May I ask Who was ur case officer..?


----------

